

ASK PG/HN: Do you have a video of the talk that Paul Buchheit gave at SS09? - weaksauce

I have been searching for it online but the usual suspects only have short feeds for them. I missed the initial talk and hoped that there would be an archived feed. That was one of the main talks that I was really interested in.
======
yr
+1

------
bluebird
+1

